# Tren/test enanthate gains?



## Jt123 (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm currently in the middle of my cycle and this is a question for future reference. For a first time Tren user would this cycle deliver decent gains?
1-10 test e 500mg
1-9 Tren e 200mg
12-15 clomid 100/50/50/50
12-14 aromasin 12.5/12.5/12.5
On cycle aromasin and prami if needed 

I understand 200mg is low with Tren enanthate but for a lean bulk would gains still be decent if diet and training is on point?


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 13, 2011)

Tren enanthate isn't usually reccomended for a first timer, if you start getting bad side effects it will take up to two weeks for them to go away. That's a pretty conservative dosage though so I think you'll be ok. If you really want to go that route IMO grab another vial of tren E so you can up your dosage slowly through the cycle when you see how you respond. I've seen up to 350mg tren ace reccomended for first timers, which is actually over 400mg [unsure of the exact number] tren E when you factor in ester weight. But yes I think you could still make good gains on that for sure


----------



## Jt123 (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah I was thinking of getting another bottle but the shits expensive from my new source..I bought a vial already for the future(pretty much on impulse) so I probably will just stick to 200mg in the future unless I can get another vial pretty cheap


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 13, 2011)

200mg of ace MIGHT do something but with the enan ester you'll be lucky to feel anything. Stick to the ace ester. You'll be really happy. And fuck your source. Look around here.


----------



## Jt123 (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm trying to avoid pinning eod for right now..my new source blows cock and is expensive so I'll look around..sloppyj why wouldn't I see gains on 500mg test and 200mg Tren e? Just curious


----------



## Retlaw (Sep 13, 2011)

Jt123 said:


> I'm trying to avoid pinning eod for right now..my new source blows cock and is expensive so I'll look around..sloppyj why wouldn't I see gains on 500mg test and 200mg Tren e? Just curious


 
Stick to proven beginer cycles, much better off, imo. Get some dbol and sell the tren ! Trust me the side's on tren suck ass !


----------



## Jt123 (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm on test and dbol right now. I have oral winny and dbol on hand right now and also Tren enanthate but I'm gonna get some test for next cycle and probably run that with a dbol kickstart and winny at the end and save Tren for the cycle after that


----------



## Retlaw (Sep 13, 2011)

Jt123 said:


> I'm on test and dbol right now. I have oral winny and dbol on hand right now and also Tren enanthate but I'm gonna get some test for next cycle and probably run that with a dbol kickstart and winny at the end and save Tren for the cycle after that


----------



## Jt123 (Sep 13, 2011)

How does this sound?
1-10 test e 400mg
1-4 40mg dbol
5-10 300mg Tren enanthate
Would the Tren have enough time to kick in and have good results in 6 weeks?


----------



## DGettin (Sep 13, 2011)

Not sure if those commenting have actually used Tren E or not, but my first go at it was @ 200mg per week along with 650mg Test and it definitely worked at a low dose.  Of course I did have to deal with some insomnia issues as well.  Tren is some powerful shit, respect it!  Can't wait to give it another shot and next time I'm only gonna up it to 250mg per week.  Maybe not enough for some, but plenty for me!  Oh and Tren for a second cycle might be jumping the train a little too quick, but that's personal preference I suppose.


----------



## FUZO (Sep 14, 2011)

stick with what you original had and up the TREN-E to 400mg a week. You can pin 2x a week mon and fri. This cycle will give you outstanding gains and your strength will go through the roof with Tren-E both are long actinig esters. I would also do it for 12 weeks if you can. Ive ran this cycle but used Prop instead at 100mg eod and gained 25lbs of solid lean muscle. Keep your eating in check,low sodium,up the water to a gallon a day.And when done do the proper pct/clomin/hcg

MONDAY-250MG OF TEST-E 200MG OF TREN-E
FRIDAY - 250MG OF TEST-E 200MG OF TREN-E

500MG TEST-E a week
400MG TREN-E a week


----------



## Mr.BTB (Sep 14, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> 200mg of ace MIGHT do something but with the enan ester you'll be lucky to feel anything. *Stick to the ace ester*. You'll be really happy. *And fuck your source. Look around here*.


 

As Sloppy said stick the the tren ace, if you have no problems with tren then sure move to the E. But for a first time user of tren I'd suggest to dip your toes in with ace to sus out the water.

And there is plenty of domestic gear on here for you man at good prices.

All the best


----------



## Jt123 (Sep 14, 2011)

Dgettin how long did you run it for and how long did it take to notice the Tren working?
Fuzo the point of me doing a low dose was what this thread was about. Second run with Tren will definitely be 400mg.
Mr.btb thanks for the advice and I will take it into consideration and trust me I'm gonna be searching hard for a good source


----------



## GMO (Sep 14, 2011)

Jt123 said:


> How does this sound?
> 1-10 test e 400mg
> 1-4 40mg dbol
> 5-10 300mg Tren enanthate
> Would the Tren have enough time to kick in and have good results in 6 weeks?




Five weeks is WAY to short for the Enanthate ester.  Anything under 10-12 weeks, I would run Ace.  Also, with a long estered Tren, you want to end it two weeks before your test or recovery will be a bitch.  You'll also want to add HCG to your cycle to help with recovery, and caber to combat prolactin sides.  I haven't seen any mention of these two key compounds, which leads me to believe that you are not ready to run Tren.  It is not a compound for novices, and it is obvious that you haven't done your research.  Sorry to be so harsh, but believe me I'm looking out for your best interests.


----------



## Jt123 (Sep 14, 2011)

I appreciate it but in my first post I mention I'll be taken prami on cycle along with aromasin. I knw Tren and deca are very hard to recover from but I figured 10 week cycle isn't extremely long and I would pct with clomid and aromasin.


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 14, 2011)

I would always run hcg with deca or tren, it's not expensive and will make your recovery much smoother. That means less feeling like shit during pct and keeping more of your gains, which is a small price to pay. At least grab one vial and run it at 500 iu 2x a week, for the 5 weeks leading up to pct


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 14, 2011)

I would run it (HCG) my whole cycle if I had any 19-nors in there. And blast before PCT. But that's me. 

Dude just accept the fact that tren E isn't going to do it for you at this point and move on. I know you already have it but look around at some sponsors here and you'll be set for cheap. We're not trying to be dicks, we're just looking out for you.


----------



## Jt123 (Sep 14, 2011)

I appreciate it guys. This isn't for my next cycle so I have loads of time to still set everything up I was just curious..it's just that I would hate to pin ED or EOD with acetate. 
If I end up doing acetate would this be solid
1-10 test 400mg 
4-10 Tren acetate 75mg eod
Aromasin 12.5 Ed whole cycle and prami .25 mg Ed on Tren 

Or if I did enanthate since I have it already I might just get another bottle
1-11 test e 400mg
2-10 Tren e 300mg
Same dosing for aromasin and prami as listed above
Pct: clomid 100/100/50/25
Aromasin 12.5/12.5/12.5
Hcg the last 5 weeks of cycle  leading up to pct 500iu 2x a week
Would either cycle suffice. And I understand choosing ace over enanthate but with enanthate being at only 300mg a week and using prami the sides can't be too bad


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 14, 2011)

But if the sides are bad then you're fucked. It's really not a thing you want to chance. I was in your boat too. I didn't want to pin ED. I pin my long esters on MWF and then I slin pin my delts with tren on the other days. It's really easy and super effective. You have time to think about it. Also, ED injections worked much better for me.


----------



## bwrag (Sep 14, 2011)

Since your already rolling stick with current dose. first time I ran tren I did test 200/ tren 200 and had awsome gains, but everyone is diffrent and you might repond as well.


----------



## Jt123 (Sep 14, 2011)

Bwrag I haven't started the cycle yet lol. I'm in the middle of a cycle as we speak, but really good gains on 200 test and 200tren e? How long did you run it for and what was your cycle experience?
Thanks alot sloppy you've been a big help
Quick question: how come test enanthate is recommended for first timers but prop isn't? Wouldn't the same rules apply if somebody reacted bad to a high amount of test? Just curious


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 14, 2011)

Jt123 said:


> Bwrag I haven't started the cycle yet lol. I'm in the middle of a cycle as we speak, but really good gains on 200 test and 200tren e? How long did you run it for and what was your cycle experience?
> Thanks alot sloppy you've been a big help
> Quick question: how come test enanthate is recommended for first timers but prop isn't? Wouldn't the same rules apply if somebody reacted bad to a high amount of test? Just curious


 
You could use prop for the first time. Just more pinning and that's not what a noobie needs. We already have test in our bodies. The sides aren't even 10% of tren's, granted you stick to a resonable dose.


----------



## bwrag (Sep 14, 2011)

Jt123 said:


> Bwrag I haven't started the cycle yet lol. I'm in the middle of a cycle as we speak, but really good gains on 200 test and 200tren e? How long did you run it for and what was your cycle experience?
> Thanks alot sloppy you've been a big help
> Quick question: how come test enanthate is recommended for first timers but prop isn't? Wouldn't the same rules apply if somebody reacted bad to a high amount of test? Just curious


 

10 weeks leaned up and gained about 10 lbs I was doing keto at the time, you cant beat tren IMO, I was fortunate not to have any sides. You may not be the same.


----------



## Jt123 (Sep 14, 2011)

My first Time I'd stick to 300mg max with enanthate for 8-9 wks. I understand about test and sides compared to Tren. I'm fortunate enough not to get sides from test and dbol so we'll see how the next cycle treats me


----------



## Mr.BTB (Sep 14, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I would run it (HCG) my whole cycle if I had any 19-nors in there. And blast before PCT. But that's me.
> 
> Dude just accept the fact that tren E isn't going to do it for you at this point and move on. I know you already have it but look around at some sponsors here and you'll be set for cheap. We're not trying to be dicks, we're just looking out for you.


 


everything sloppy said bro!

you should use the ace...if you do hit it hard you will be happy you used ace...its a little quicker


----------



## FUZO (Sep 14, 2011)

If you want less pokes do the test-e tren-e cycle M-F you want more pokes add the tren ace . As for sides with TREN-E I surely didnt have any and I was running 600mg of it and I had great tren-E. And you do what you find easiest. We tell you a whole bunch of ideas but you have choices. More pokes,less pokes. As for sides they come with using AAS get used to them and deal with them.And just because someone has bad side affects from gear doesnt mean you will. Take the necessary precautions with bloating at what GMO said and you will be fine.Trial by error


----------



## Mr.BTB (Sep 14, 2011)

FUZO said:


> If you want less pokes do the test-e tren-e cycle M-F you want more pokes add the tren ace . As for sides with *TREN-E I surely didnt have any and I was running 600mg of it and I had great tren-E.* And you do what you find easiest. We tell you a whole bunch of ideas but you have choices. More pokes,less pokes. As for sides they come with using AAS get used to them and deal with them.And just because someone has bad side affects from gear doesnt mean you will. Take the necessary precautions with bloating at what GMO said and you will be fine.Trial by error


 

You are lucky my brother.

Many if my friends hit the tren side hardcore! and fuck me I wont do it now. I wish I could but the hits are to hard!
You are lucky!


----------



## Jt123 (Sep 14, 2011)

Im worried about sides but that's why I'm being very conservative with the dose. And also I'm gonna run a lower dose of test than usual and I won't use any other compounds because I wanna see and pinpoint where the sides are coming from. And also that test and Tren should deliver amazing gains so there shouldn't be a need for any orals for the first time with Tren


----------



## BigBird (Sep 14, 2011)

Jt123 said:


> How does this sound?
> 1-10 test e 400mg
> 1-4 40mg dbol
> 5-10 300mg Tren enanthate
> Would the Tren have enough time to kick in and have good results in 6 weeks?


 
If running Tren for 5-6 weeks, repalce the long enanthate ester with Tren Ace.


----------



## Glycomann (Sep 14, 2011)

You have to find the doses that work for you.  To many times on these forums I see ridiculously low and high doses recommended.  For tren I would start out low and feel it out.  then if appropriate increase the dose.  If you are doing well at 200 mg/w then why not stay there and reap the bennies of that dose? Your objective is performance enhancement not to deal with really uncomfortable sides the whole while. This isn't some adolescent drinking game to see who can tolerate the most before puking.


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 14, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> You have to find the doses that work for you. To many times on these forums I see ridiculously low and high doses recommended. For tren I would start out low and feel it out. then if appropriate increase the dose. If you are doing well at 200 mg/w then why not stay there and reap the bennies of that dose? Your objective is performance enhancement not to deal with really uncomfortable sides the whole while. This isn't some adolescent drinking game to see who can tolerate the most before puking.


 

Yeah if tren is truly 3-5x more anabolic than test then 200mg will still have some good benefits. That's like 600-1000mg test if that's the case, either way you'll still grow better than 500mg test E by itself for sure


----------



## Jt123 (Sep 14, 2011)

Totally agree glycoman..some people grow great on 300mg of test. I was told 20mg of dbol was to low for my first time and I absolutely loved it and gained well of it


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 14, 2011)

used 20mg dbol my first time as well, upped it to 25mg half way through and it worked out great


----------



## DGettin (Sep 14, 2011)

Jt123 said:


> Dgettin how long did you run it for and how long did it take to notice the Tren working?
> Fuzo the point of me doing a low dose was what this thread was about. Second run with Tren will definitely be 400mg.
> Mr.btb thanks for the advice and I will take it into consideration and trust me I'm gonna be searching hard for a good source




I was on the Tren E for 10 weeks my first time using it.  Total cycle was around 13 weeks though.  I think it took a couple weeks to really start feeling the effects, but then holy shit!


----------



## Jt123 (Sep 15, 2011)

Good to hear at such a low dose! I'm gonna run
1-11 test e 400mg
1-10 Tren e 250-300mg

Dgettin did the gains from Tren keep going all the way To week 10 or did they stop at week 8 like test usually does?


----------



## DGettin (Sep 15, 2011)

I didn't feel like anything stopped, I just needed to be able to sleep all night again, haha.  But also test doesn't stop working for me at week 8 either.  As long as you're putting effort back on your end, ie proper diet and exercise, gains will continue.


----------



## USMC (Sep 15, 2011)

Good write up by Heavyiron on Tren here:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/141227-trenbolone-practical-application-updated.html

Personally I just started a small cycle, 10 weeks of 500mg Test-E with the middle 5 weeks running 200mg of Tren-E. Similar to the lines of the age old start low, ramp up, than come down low, before coming off and starting your PCT.

Gonna see how it goes and adjust, bump up if needed, for the spring.


----------



## Jt123 (Sep 15, 2011)

DGettin said:


> I didn't feel like anything stopped, I just needed to be able to sleep all night again, haha.  But also test doesn't stop working for me at week 8 either.  As long as you're putting effort back on your end, ie proper diet and exercise, gains will continue.



Very good to hear. 250mg for 10 weeks sounds like it would be good for me. Definitely gonna run prami and aromasin because I have a mild case of gyno but I'm currently on aromasin and nolva right now mid cycle and it's definitely helping


----------



## Jt123 (Sep 15, 2011)

USMC said:


> Good write up by Heavyiron on Tren here:
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/141227-trenbolone-practical-application-updated.html
> 
> Personally I just started a small cycle, 10 weeks of 500mg Test-E with the middle 5 weeks running 200mg of Tren-E. Similar to the lines of the age old start low, ramp up, than come down low, before coming off and starting your PCT.
> ...



I was told Tren enanthate for 5 wks was to short that's why I'm gonna run it 8-10 weeks..thank you for putting up the post even though it was about acetate it was still enjoyable to read


----------

